# Try not to laugh....



## Muddyfoots (Apr 22, 2008)

My first unsupervised obsidian point. Choctawlb showed me a thing or three Saturday. I attempted on this one yesterday...Not the greatest pic quality.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 22, 2008)

......   ....

just ribbin' ya ....

looks like ya payed good attention too ....

notch that baby and yer set ......

Looks good my friend ......


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 22, 2008)

Man, that looks good.


----------



## Buck (Apr 22, 2008)

SWEEET!!!  Can't wait to see how it's actually done in a few weeks...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 22, 2008)

MuddyFoots that is cool .....
Glad to see that you paid close atten:....
And we know you had a very Fine supervisor.....


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 22, 2008)

Fine lookin' point Muddy!!!

Always save your first one!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks real good to me,Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 22, 2008)

Sweet point


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2008)

You`re progressin` well! Looks a lot better than my first one did. Keep us up to date as you go.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 22, 2008)

One thing is for sure, you will do better as a knapper than a photographer.

Good job! Look forward to seeing more of your efforts.

Ol Ken is a good teacher.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys....

Al, all I had was my cell phone. I'll try to do better on that aspect as well,,,


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't see nothing to laugh at, that looks way better than anything I could have done.  Is there something wrong with it, I can't tell?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2008)

You're doing well, Muddy! 

But you need to hurry and get a battery for that camera.


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a great lookin point. Plus, there's not near the blood laying around in the pic as there is when Delton tries that....


----------



## Smokey (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like to learn how to do that.........don't know why but I would.


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice point Muddy, keep it up , you're getting there.

Ken


----------



## Joe r (Apr 29, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweet....... Ive been saying i need to learn how to do that...i guess im just going to have start at one point or another. I have a "friend" that has an unlimited supply of obsidian. I can see if he will hook you up......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 29, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sweet....... Ive been saying i need to learn how to do that...i guess im just going to have start at one point or another. I have a "friend" that has an unlimited supply of obsidian. I can see if he will hook you up......



That's funny, I have a "friend" with an unlimited supply also.  But, he's been whining about too much snow on the ground to find any..


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 29, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> That's funny, I have a "friend" with an unlimited supply also.  But, he's been whining about too much snow on the ground to find any..


 
I've got a friend like that, that has promised me a job where he works so I can collect all that I want for myself. He told me so in a PM....


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 29, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I've got a friend like that, that has promised me a job where he works so I can collect all that I want for myself. He told me so in a PM....



He won't answer my PM's


----------



## Buck111 (May 2, 2008)

Good lookin' work.


----------



## Georgiareb (Jun 18, 2008)

looks good


----------



## dutchman (Jun 18, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sweet....... Ive been saying i need to learn how to do that...i guess im just going to have start at one point or another. I have a "friend" that has an unlimited supply of obsidian. I can see if he will hook you up......





MUDDYFOOTS said:


> That's funny, I have a "friend" with an unlimited supply also.  But, he's been whining about too much snow on the ground to find any..



Both of you are lying. Neither of you has any friends.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 18, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Both of you are lying. Neither of you has any friends.



With enemies like you....


----------



## deerstand (Jun 19, 2008)

looks ready to hunt,  

looks like enough teachers and students to have a knappin somewhere


----------



## slightly grayling (Jun 19, 2008)

*And never is heard a discouraging word....*

and the skies are not cloudy all day.....
Nice looking point
I think you're pretty safe from ridicule (actual outside of a good ribbing) in this corner of GON.....I'm not really part of this community, but I read it a lot and I have to say there is more encouragment and help on the Primative Skills board than anywhere I have seen.
-SG


----------



## OkieHunter (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a obsidian Guitar pick , all kidding aside good job


----------



## dutchman (Jun 19, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> With enemies like you....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2008)

slightly grayling said:


> and the skies are not cloudy all day.....
> Nice looking point
> I think you're pretty safe from ridicule (actual outside of a good ribbing) in this corner of GON.....I'm not really part of this community, but I read it a lot and I have to say there is more encouragment and help on the Primative Skills board than anywhere I have seen.
> -SG



Thank you for the kind words, SG. These skills are not a lost art, but there ain`t a tremendous amount of folks that practice them. The primitive arts need to be passed on to whoever wishes to learn. 

It does help, however, to be able to laugh at your mistakes, and there`s gonna be plenty!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 20, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> It does help, however, to be able to laugh at your mistakes, and there`s gonna be plenty!!


More from some than others, but who's counting?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 20, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Both of you are lying. Neither of you has any friends.



and one less now.....


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 20, 2008)

fulldraw74 said:


> Sweet....... Ive been saying i need to learn how to do that...i guess im just going to have start at one point or another. I have a "friend" that has an unlimited supply of obsidian. I can see if he will hook you up......





MUDDYFOOTS said:


> That's funny, I have a "friend" with an unlimited supply also.  But, he's been whining about too much snow on the ground to find any..





dutchman said:


> Both of you are lying. Neither of you has any friends.



Yes they are.  

Dutchman...you need any obsidian?  The snow is all melted.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 20, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> Dutchman...you need any obsidian?  The snow is all melted.



He wouldn't know what to do with it if he had it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 20, 2008)

I dunno about anyone else BUT I would love to have some. Fact is while I don't have any experience in knappin I intend to learn and would love to have at least some of everything knappable to attempt to make something worthwhile from.


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks good for a first unsupervised!


----------

